# WKORV questions



## DavidnRobin (Jan 11, 2006)

Does anyone have the pre-construction prices (circa 2003?) for the Ocean Front (premier and deluxe) 2-Bd LO units for WKORV? {I tried finding this in the archives, but no luck}

Also, does anyone have the actual square footage break-down for the studio and 1-Bd for the OF unts (premier and deluxe) at WKORV?

For any one who has stayed in the OF units at WKORV - what were your impressions? [mostly, i hear great things]  Does anyone have photos to share? [I have already have seen the Westin site photos]

It looks as if the MFs (w/o ARDA and SVN fee) for the OF Deluxe units are ~$1813 for 2006 and were ~$1545 for 2004 - this is about a 17% increase over 2-years - is this correct?

What is the best way to get the highest floor possible when reserving and checking into WKORV as an resale owner?

anything else?

TIA
Robin


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 11, 2006)

According to the website, the 2 bdm. Deluxe is 1,750 square feet and the 2 bdm. premium is 1,400 square feet. They show a breakdown for the premium 1 bdm. and studio, but not the deluxe.- Floorplan 

I have some pictures, including the view, of the studio side of the 1 bdm. deluxe on my webpage - DeniseTravels/Maui 

Before they implemented the Elite program, we got upgraded to the OF studio and were very happy with it.  It had plenty of room for a couple, and it was nice to have a real balcony.  However, we didn't even really consider buying an OF unit when we bought, because we couldn't justify the difference in cost and higher MF.  Don't get me wrong, we would LOVE to own OF, but didn't want to pay that much more.  I want to say that OF was at least $10K more and we paid $44K for OV.

I don't know of anyway to get the floor you want.  If you are an Elite Owner you would have more pull, but as a single week owner, you just have to make your request early (12 mos. out.) and hope for the best.  In theory, the earlier you put your request in, the more likely you are to get the location you want.  I put in my request at the same time I make my Resv.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 11, 2006)

DeniseM said:
			
		

> According to the website, the 2 bdm. Deluxe is 1,750 square feet and the 2 bdm. premium is 1,400 square feet. They show a breakdown for the premium 1 bdm. and studio, but not the deluxe.- Floorplan
> 
> I have some pictures, including the view, of the studio side of the 1 bdm. deluxe on my webpage - DeniseTravels/Maui
> 
> ...


 Denise - Thanks once again - I have checked out you photos.

I roughly worked out the square footage of the Deluxe units based on someone saying the foyer was 6x6, and using an approximate sqft of ~1750 (realizing they are approx).  The WKORV-N 2-Bd LO villa are stated as ~1246sqft - so the WKORV units are larger and the MFs are relatively less per sqft. There is less wasted space in the WKORV-N villas, and the studio has a true balcony (unlike the premier studio)

The deluxe (corner) 2-Bd LO WKORV units seem to have a nice floor design, and I like the ability for extra light from being in the corner - and the studio has a true balcony (I take it that this is what you stayed in).

Funny, a Realtor told me that the OFs went for 44K in 2001 (pre), but he is not sure.  I haven't heard from anyone who actually purchased pre-OF.

I hope that during transfer of ownership (resale) that floor requests are still held, but I will make sure I follow-up.  My down-side worry is that there is potential to end up on the first two floors, but I guess that is a risk with TS at WKORV.


----------



## Denise L (Jan 11, 2006)

*Pre-construction prices*

I know that OV pre-construction started as low as $36,500, and that was probably 2001 or 2002. We bought in August 2003 and it was $45K. I know that we paid at least $8,500 more than pre-construction.  I think I remember a sales executive telling me that she bought OF at $45K pre-construction, because I remember saying that I wish I would have known about the property prior to 2003. That's what I get for having kids in 1999 and 2002...too preoccupied to drive by Ka'anapali Beach (We stayed in Wailea in 1999, 2000 and 2001).


----------



## rocky (Jan 11, 2006)

I sat through a sales presentation in February 2002 at the Westin Maui and they were selling 2bdrm lockoffs for $39K at that time.


----------



## skim118 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Pre-construction prices*

We bought OV in Feb 2002 for $38K and the OF even then was nearly $50K.  They were also offering fixed weeks/units for just $5K more.

They were negotiating furiously in those days(just after 9/11) ; we walked out initially but they offered us a such a package(Starpoints, additional vacations,..) we went back and bought it.  The only guarantee Starwood offered in those days is only Phase I(bldg 2 & pool will be completed), since they were not sure when they could sell the other buildings !

Now we wish we purchased the fixed week/unit option.

Sara


----------



## luv_maui (Jan 11, 2006)

WKORV OV was $40,900 mid August 2002.  An additional 10% to fix the week and 10% more to fix the unit.  Also, supposedly as one of the first XXXX owners we were to get an original limited print of the resort by an artist they had hired.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 12, 2006)

Great info all - thanks.  Great board.  hopefully (if my transaction goes through), I will someday be able to help out those with questions (vs. asking...).

It would be interesting to find complied sales records for WKORV units from public sales records - do these exist?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 13, 2006)

Which building in WKORV is Building #2 (I assume also known as Building A, Kahakai)?
Are the even #units in Building #2 on the poolside or on the other side?

TIA
Robin


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 13, 2006)

Also - if a person were to buy WKORV resale, is it possible for them to get a fixed unit for an additional charge (through SVO I assume) like if they but through SVO directly?

If so, does anyone know what the cost would be?

Again TIA
Robin


----------



## seenett (Jan 13, 2006)

With resale, you buy what you buy - you can't convert it to a fixed week.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 13, 2006)

I wasn't talking about a fixed week - I was talking about a fixed unit.
Thanks


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 14, 2006)

blujahz said:
			
		

> I wasn't talking about a fixed week - I was talking about a fixed unit.
> Thanks



Starwood doesn't want to encourage people to buy resale, so they don't particularly want to accommodate resale buyers.  Maybe, if you bought another week from the developer you could get it grandfathered in, but I don't even know if they sell fixed units at the WKORV.


----------



## luv_maui (Jan 14, 2006)

blujahz said:
			
		

> I wasn't talking about a fixed week - I was talking about a fixed unit.
> Thanks



You can buy from the developed a 1) fixed week or 2) a fixed week & fixed unit.  You cannot buy a fixed unit only.  The purchase price I believe was 10% for option 1 and 10%+10%=20% for option 2.  Once again, from the developer directly, not through resale.


----------



## luv_maui (Jan 14, 2006)

blujahz said:
			
		

> Which building in WKORV is Building #2 (I assume also known as Building A, Kahakai)?
> Are the even #units in Building #2 on the poolside or on the other side?
> 
> TIA
> Robin



Building 2 is the first building perpendicular to the beach.  Even #units face towards WKORV N (not poolside).  The higher number the closer to the beach (00 - 14 is back building of building 2, 16-28 is front building of building 2).  I'm not sure how much WKORV N will block the views of WKORV Building #2 even numbered rooms.  You'll techincally still have a view of the ocean (OV), but it may be obstructed alot by WKORV N depending on how close WKORV N is to WKORV building 2.  This building also has an exercise room in the basement and is close to some BBQ's just below the OF rooms.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 16, 2006)

luv_maui said:
			
		

> Building 2 is the first building perpendicular to the beach.  Even #units face towards WKORV N (not poolside).  The higher number the closer to the beach (00 - 14 is back building of building 2, 16-28 is front building of building 2).  I'm not sure how much WKORV N will block the views of WKORV Building #2 even numbered rooms.  You'll techincally still have a view of the ocean (OV), but it may be obstructed alot by WKORV N depending on how close WKORV N is to WKORV building 2.  This building also has an exercise room in the basement and is close to some BBQ's just below the OF rooms.


 Thanks Denise and Maui for the replies.  Good info.  I thought that this was the case (re: fixed units), but thought I'd check.  

Also - thanks for letting me know about the orientation of the buildings and rooms (from my deduction Building #2 is the north building closest to WKORV-N).

ML - you said the BBQs were below the OFs in B2.  Would this put these BBQs right in front of the 1st floor units?  What are the OFs units like on the 1st floors like?  I assume that privacy in these units is somewhat of a problem - is this correct? Plus, do they have a view of the ocean, or just the grounds outside?  What do the grounds around the ocean-side of the buildings look like (I've look for photos, but haven't seen any that have that view, nor can see with the Live camera)

TIA
Robin


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 16, 2006)

Also - would someone like me to use their name as my TUG sponsor?  I am about to join - either of the Denise's, dss or LM would be most appropriate since they have given such useful info.  I guess the fairest way is 1st to respond... (hope that is appropriate)
Thanks
Robin


----------



## dss (Jan 16, 2006)

Well, my timing seems right so feel free to use me if you like... No big deal either way but thanks...

To answer your question about the first floor. We actually stayed in the first floor deluxe OF in building two on the north side last summer (right before they broke ground on North) and it was great. We were OceanView owners at the time (and have since upgraded view category) and loved the unit, especially the extra living room windows. The higher floors certainly have more spectacular views, but the first floor was sufficiently elevated that we still loved the view and were very private believe it or not... One of the floors (fourth?) is the demo unit on the pool side and that hallway gets a lot of foot traffic in the area I believe. It's a great unit so hopefully it will be back in the rental pool in the next year or two.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 16, 2006)

blujahz said:
			
		

> Would this put these BBQs right in front of the 1st floor units?  What are the OFs units like on the 1st floors like?  I assume that privacy in these units is somewhat of a problem - is this correct? Plus, do they have a view of the ocean, or just the grounds outside?  What do the grounds around the ocean-side of the buildings look like (I've look for photos, but haven't seen any that have that view, nor can see with the Live camera)
> TIA
> Robin



Hi Robin - I have a picture on my webpage showing the barbeque area WKORV - The 6th picture on this page is of the Barbeque area - look for the umbrellas, the barbeques are right behind them.  Beyond the barbeques there are a few trees, a grassy area, and shrubs, before you get to the building.  If you are sitting on the lanai on that side, you could probably hear people talking by the barbeque, but you wouldn't feel like you were right on top of them.

I don't have a clear picture of the end of the building on the ocean side, but there isn't much there:  shrubs against the building, some grass, a walkway,  trees, and then a slight rise, and then the beach.  Some rooms on the 2nd - 3rd floors may have slightly obscured views because of the trees.  The resort map on the website is out of date map    (doesn't show the new buildings) but it is pretty accurate in its depiction of the location of the barbeques and the landscaping at the ocean end of the building .  (After the page opens, use the arrows to move to the top of the map to see the ocean side, and then the zoom button.)
 (Does anybod have a more current resort map?)


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 16, 2006)

dss said:
			
		

> Well, my timing seems right so feel free to use me if you like... No big deal either way but thanks...
> 
> To answer your question about the first floor. We actually stayed in the first floor deluxe OF in building two on the north side last summer (right before they broke ground on North) and it was great. We were OceanView owners at the time (and have since upgraded view category) and loved the unit, especially the extra living room windows. The higher floors certainly have more spectacular views, but the first floor was sufficiently elevated that we still loved the view and were very private believe it or not... One of the floors (fourth?) is the demo unit on the pool side and that hallway gets a lot of foot traffic in the area I believe. It's a great unit so hopefully it will be back in the rental pool in the next year or two.


 Excellent - makes me fill a bit better. As I wrote to you - this may happen... around the same as what you wrote me.

You win the race - sorry denise's, and ML - We still owe you guys drinks if we ever meet up.   I guess TUG will take 'dss' as a reference.

Robin


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 16, 2006)

blujahz said:
			
		

> Excellent - makes me fill a bit better. As I wrote to you - this may happen... around the same as what you wrote me.
> 
> You win the race - sorry denise's, and ML - We still owe you guys drinks if we ever meet up.   I guess TUG will take 'dss' as a reference.
> 
> Robin



No prob, Robin - I just confirmed today, that I am getting 20K Starpoints, for a referral I made a while back so I'm feeling generous!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 16, 2006)

DeniseM said:
			
		

> No prob, Robin - I just confirmed today, that I am getting 20K Starpoints, for a referral I made a while back so I'm feeling generous!


 That's good - you folks are so nice - not once did anyone respond "Hey Cheapo! Pay the $15 to become a TUG member.  Your questions have already answered on the Review Pages"... lol

I just signed up, and already worth the $15 - great info - although you have to wonder if any of the review authors work for SVN.  Sounds like I am making a good TS decision (going WKORV OF resale).  Heck - may even buy another one if it all works out.  It will be interesting to see what the OF WKORV-N resales will be in about 3-4 years.

thanks again all - now an official 'tugger'
Robin


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 17, 2006)

blujahz said:
			
		

> thanks again all - now an official 'tugger'
> Robin



Welcome to TUG, cheapo!     Now that you paid up, here are the directions for putting "member" under your name when you post:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 17, 2006)

Got it, and got it. Thanks.


----------

